# Satinette color identification (Help Please)



## PigeonEd (Dec 15, 2015)

Hello everyone I was hoping someone could help me identify this color. The parents of this Satinette were both black lace and they produced this gray color female. When it was first hatched I noticed that it barely had any yellow fuzz almost none at all. Any help would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## PigeonEd (Dec 15, 2015)

Here is another picture of the same pigeon.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Lovely birds!


----------



## Chuck K (Jan 12, 2013)

*Satinette Color*

With the lacing it is very hard to tell the color but from what you are describing as being the parents, and the short almost no down at hatching I suspect what you have is a dun (dilute black). Dilute is one of the genes that causes almost naked squabs. Dilute can be carried hidden by a cock bird since it is recessive. Any dilute squab produced from a cock bird carrying dilute and a normal hen is a hen.


----------

